# Mitsubishi plc



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

it's a PITA only if you have never programmed a Japanese PLC before. Their approach is just different if you are used to A-B programming, but once you get used to it, it's fine.

The Medoc software is old, it was a 3rd party software that Mitsi used at first because their software was strictly Japanese. So a Swedish company called Beijer developed their own multi-language version and licensed it back to Mitsi, who gave it away free to people outside of Japan until they could develop their own version. That was a long time ago, so once they stopped giving it away, they stopped supporting it too. You can still get it as "Freeware" (along with whatever worms and site trackers the Freeware people tag onto it), but most programmers consider it not worth the cost and since it's free, that should tell you something. The real software is going to be the GX, specifically for that unit, the GX2-FX version, which is only for the FX PLCs. 

If you are planning on going further with Mitsi PLCs some day, spring for the full GX2 or the IQ package that programs everything they make. But don't get the GX developer, that's for people who want to customize the GX software..


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Didn't they call the programming language Bolean Logic?
We had just one at one place and only one guy that took the time to learn it.
They got it out soon after.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 1, 2015)

I just turned down a job today that involved an old Mitsubishi plc, don't think my guys mind me making that decision as only one of us has worked with them and he rolls his eyes at the mention of them.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

LuckyLuke said:


> I just turned down a job today that involved an old Mitsubishi plc, don't think my guys mind me making that decision as only one of us has worked with them and he rolls his eyes at the mention of them.


They had really descent tech service a while back but have heard that changed since.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

John Valdes said:


> Didn't they call the programming language Bolean Logic?
> We had just one at one place and only one guy that took the time to learn it.
> They got it out soon after.


Boolean (named after a guy named Boole) is more like a language than a software program. It's something you would use INSTEAD of using ladder logic programming for example. Most small PLCs use Boolean as a kind of low-end "default" way of programming a PLC, often with whatever simple little 4 digit 7-segment LED based HIM it comes with. So for example if you take a basic Start-Stop PB to a contactor coil, that "rung" of ladder logic would look like this in Boolean, where I001 = Input #1 wired to the Start button, I002 = Input #2 wired to Stop button, I003 = Input #3 wired to the aux contact of the contactor, and Q001 = Output #1 wired to the contactor coil:

IF [I001] 
AND NOT [I002] 
OR [I003] 
EQUAL [Q001] 

When I did programming for a company that used a lot of little "relay replacer" PLCs, long before we had Windows based programming tools (or even Windows for that matter!), I did all of my programming in Boolean. For simplistic tasks using digital I/O, it's actually faster once you get the hang of it. When things get complex though, it runs out of steam.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

JRaef said:


> Boolean (named after a guy named Boole) is more like a language than a software program. It's something you would use INSTEAD of using ladder logic programming for example. Most small PLCs use Boolean as a kind of low-end "default" way of programming a PLC, often with whatever simple little 4 digit 7-segment LED based HIM it comes with. So for example if you take a basic Start-Stop PB to a contactor coil, that "rung" of ladder logic would look like this in Boolean, where I001 = Input #1 wired to the Start button, I002 = Input #2 wired to Stop button, I003 = Input #3 wired to the aux contact of the contactor, and Q001 = Output #1 wired to the contactor coil:
> 
> IF [I001]
> AND NOT [I002]
> ...


Thanks JRaef. 
It came on a compactor believe it or not. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Jhellwig (Jun 18, 2014)

JRaef said:


> Boolean (named after a guy named Boole) is more like a language than a software program. It's something you would use INSTEAD of using ladder logic programming for example. Most small PLCs use Boolean as a kind of low-end "default" way of programming a PLC, often with whatever simple little 4 digit 7-segment LED based HIM it comes with. So for example if you take a basic Start-Stop PB to a contactor coil, that "rung" of ladder logic would look like this in Boolean, where I001 = Input #1 wired to the Start button, I002 = Input #2 wired to Stop button, I003 = Input #3 wired to the aux contact of the contactor, and Q001 = Output #1 wired to the contactor coil:
> 
> IF [I001]
> AND NOT [I002]
> ...


Allen Bradley's piccos are kinda like that. They refere to the I/o with I and Q and then whatever the timers are but instead of writing it out in order and using if and or not you get symbols and lines to link it.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Wait, wait. They actually call the programming language "Boolean"? I never heard of that! There is something weird about that, it's kind of like calling an accounting program "Arithmetic."


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Just an FYI:

http://dl.mitsubishielectric.com/dl/fa/document/manual/plc_fx/jy992d48301/jy992d48301j.pdf


----------



## Jhellwig (Jun 18, 2014)

I read that. It refers to the Medo software.


----------

